# Groupe E.L.A. Car Show



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

_*Once again Groupe E.L.A. will be hosting our 2nd annual Car Show in Downtown Pomona @ the Pomona Art Colony on Sept. 18th 2010 more info & reg. form coming soon.*_


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

real good cause :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be there to support


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jun 2 2010, 06:21 PM~17678680
> *real good cause :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ill be there to support
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank you Brotha !


----------



## carlo78 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 2 2010, 04:38 PM~17677860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 2 2010, 04:38 PM~17677860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 2 2010, 04:38 PM~17677860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need flyers printed for this show , let me know


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, keep me informed, good luck

Old Memories


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:50 AM~17714734
> *posted on our site, keep me informed, good luck
> 
> Old Memories
> *


Thank you ! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

_*Once again Groupe E.L.A. will be hosting our 2nd annual Car Show in Downtown Pomona @ the Pomona Art Colony on Sept. 18th 2010 more info & reg. form coming soon.*_


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17731300
> *
> *


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*if you gona need the flyers printed , let me know , 951-333-1422 or [email protected] , Thanx Sergio*


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Jun 11 2010, 03:53 PM~17762274
> * T  T  T
> *



call me if you go...hopefully im off from work


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Bump for E.L.A.


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## GregB (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 2 2010, 03:38 PM~17677860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Groupe LV will be out to support see you Art


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GregB_@Jun 23 2010, 04:26 PM~17868713
> *Groupe LV will be out to support see you Art
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17869842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ''J U L Y 9 TH!!!'' STARTS BETWEEN 6 & 6:30!! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

RITE AFTER YOUR CAR SHOW OUR PICNIC ON THE NEXT DAY HOPE TO SEE GROUPE CC OUT THERE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

Groupe!


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*
T T T *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## robkool (Apr 17, 2010)

Kool...


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

SWITCH HAPPY 760 863-4863[/b]


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 22 2010, 10:57 AM~18111855
> *SWITCH  HAPPY  760 863-4863*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :angel: :h5:


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :wow: :run: :drama:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/
:angel: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 22 2010, 10:57 AM~18111855
> *SWITCH  HAPPY  760 863-4863*
> [/b]


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18145085
> *CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

Http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Jul 27 2010, 01:21 PM~18154654
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HEY GROUPE CC I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OUR PICNIC WITH THE IMPALAS CC ITS THE NEXT DAY OF YOUR SHOW


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

MENDOZA SNO CONES WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Http://www.groupecarclub.com/
[/quote]


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A CAR AND A BIKE? AND WHER IS THE PRE REG AT?


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:uh: up above a lil brother. Car $20.00 b4 Sept 8th & $25.00 after. Bike's are $10.00.



> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 2 2010, 02:33 PM~18208465
> *HOW MUCH FOR A CAR AND A BIKE? AND WHER IS THE PRE REG AT?
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 2 2010, 06:47 PM~18210878
> *:uh: up above a lil brother.  Car $20.00 b4 Sept 8th & $25.00 after. Bike's are $10.00.
> *


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)

In & out is getting to packed it’s time to move on to a bigger place for everyone can chill and cruise. Keep it flowing.. 
Check out the subject Hollywood cruise night on this website for more info and picture’s*


----------



## carlo78 (Mar 3, 2009)

> Http://www.groupecarclub.com/


[/quote]

TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Http://www.groupecarclub.com/
[/quote]


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Http://www.groupecarclub.com/


_T T T _


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)*


----------



## littlebomb1 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 6 2010, 09:13 PM~18249196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for GROUPE :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 2 2010, 04:38 PM~17677860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GROUPE.IE.79 (Aug 11, 2010)

Groupe IE will be there for sure!


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT HELD ON VAN NUYS BLVD AND BURBANK ON AUG 28 AT 6 P.M. COME BRING YOUR RIDES AND CRUISE' FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME :MARTIN 18187441569


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

the snow cones will be the bomb , they been making them since 1921


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 6 2010, 09:13 PM~18249196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have the address to the show ?


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WE'LL BE SWINGING THROUGH!!


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: RIP CHEESY!! ARE PRAYERS GO OUT 2 HIS FAMILY & ALL GROUPEROS! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT,FROM ADAM & DA TOGETHER FAMILY.


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

rest in peace brother Cheese and Brother Conrad


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0   :wow:


----------



## carlo78 (Mar 3, 2009)

*BIG GROUPE TTT* 
:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by steve alvarez-mott_@Sep 7 2010, 04:58 PM~18509332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 














BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :0 :wow:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKING FORWARD TOO YUR SHOW!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by steve alvarez-mott_@Sep 10 2010, 04:46 PM~18535932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

SNO CONES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: after the show stop by fatburger with your low rider & family im given 20% off your food 
god bless


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

* DELEGATION IE will be there!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.groupecarclub.com/


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:roflmao: :0 uffin: :rimshot:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:wow:  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## GroupeELAsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

:0


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GroupeELAsteve_@Sep 16 2010, 10:59 AM~18583338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :h5: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## GregB (Jan 12, 2010)

GROUPE LAS VEGAS ON OUR WAY SEE EVEYONE TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> I KNOW WERE THAT PIC WAS TAKEN :biggrin: ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL B THERE


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)




----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

SEE YOU THERE.TODAY IS THE DAY !!!!. :biggrin:


----------



## robkool (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be there...


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are some pics I took today


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Some more then of to the Route 66 show in San Bernadino.
I will post a topic for that


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

Great show brothers, we had a good time, STYLISTICS be there again next year.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK GROUPE CC FOR PUTTIN ON A GOOD SHOW IT WAS A NICE DAY TO KICK BACK AND SHOW OUR CARS AND IT WAS 4 A GOOD CAUSE ANYTHING 4 THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackngold_@Sep 18 2010, 08:36 PM~18600549
> *Great show brothers, we had a good time, STYLISTICS be there again next year.
> *


HELL YEAH ''STYLISTICS'' HAD A GOOD ASS TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Sep 18 2010, 06:41 PM~18600578
> *ROYAL IMAGE CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK GROUPE CC FOR PUTTIN ON A GOOD SHOW IT WAS A NICE DAY TO KICK BACK AND SHOW OUR CARS AND IT WAS 4 A GOOD CAUSE ANYTHING 4 THE KIDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Delegation I.E. had a great time!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TOGETHER HAD A GREAT TIME!! THANK YOO!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*ROYAL FANTASIES I.E. & PALM SPRINGS REPRESENTING!!
GREAT SHOW!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

